# Cleveland Clinic Has Begun Drive-Through Testing



## Ruthanne (Mar 14, 2020)

The CC has just began Drive-Through testing for the virus.  They say social distancing is the best thing to do. 

The patients drive through the garage at the CC and the doctors/lab people swab the patients' cheek or give a blood test for the virus.

Pretty simple.  Seems to be a good idea.



> CLEVELAND (WJW) — Cleveland Clinic and University Hospitals are teaming up to provide drive-through COVID-19 testing for patients with doctor’s orders.
> 
> According to a press release, testing for Cleveland Clinic patients will begin on Saturday at 11 a.m. and UH patients on Monday. The testing site will be open from 11 a.m. to 7 p.m. seven days a week.
> 
> ...



CC/UH Article link


----------



## treeguy64 (Mar 14, 2020)

Title typo corrected. I asked an honest question.


----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 14, 2020)

treeguy64 said:


> What is a "Begus?"


I don't know, is it in the article?


----------



## treeguy64 (Mar 14, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> I don't know, is it in the article?


Read your title.


----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 14, 2020)

treeguy64 said:


> Read your title.


Well, if you didn't know that was a typo...then....


----------



## fmdog44 (Mar 14, 2020)

treeguy64 said:


> What is a "Begus?"


Why not google it before asking?


----------



## Buckeye (Mar 14, 2020)

As I recall, Joe Begus was a running back for the Cleveland Browns back in the late 40s.  Was never a starter, though.  Doubt if he is on google


----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 14, 2020)

fmdog44 said:


> Why not google it before asking?


It was a typo I made in the title...I guess that was Treeguy's way of telling me...corrected.


----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 14, 2020)

Buckeye said:


> As I recall, Joe Begus was a running back for the Cleveland Browns back in the late 40s.  Was never a starter, though.  Doubt if he is on google


Never heard of him but then I don't know a whole lot about football


----------



## treeguy64 (Mar 14, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> Well, if you didn't know that was a typo...then....


Then.... I'd ask the person who wrote it, which is exactly what I did.


----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 14, 2020)

treeguy64 said:


> Then.... I'd ask the person who wrote it, which is exactly what I did.


Well, I guess so


----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 14, 2020)

treeguy64 said:


> Title typo corrected. I asked an honest question.


Yes, most honest treeguy!


----------



## treeguy64 (Mar 14, 2020)

Ruthanne, you and I have never had any problems with each other, in here, so let's end this silly back and forth stuff, right now. Cool?


----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 15, 2020)

treeguy64 said:


> Ruthanne, you and I have never had any problems with each other, in here, so let's end this silly back and forth stuff, right now. Cool?


I really don't know what you are referring to TG.  I was just making conversation.  I meant no harm. I have no problems with you and you're right we have been okay.  If I somehow offended you, I'm sorry


----------



## StarSong (Mar 15, 2020)

Note: in order to get tested, one must have doctor's orders for the test.  (As it should be.)


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 15, 2020)

3 or 4  CT hospitals have set up drive throughs' yesterday and today.  It continues.
Need a doc referral, ID and insurance info.


----------



## StarSong (Mar 16, 2020)

My GF in Salem, OR is very good friends with a doctor who was on call this past weekend.  He told her he averages 4 calls per weekend.  This weekend he had 40 calls, 20 of which were COVID-19.  The people weren't ill enough (yet) to be hospitalized, and they don't have enough test kits to test them all.  He sent them home to self-isolate and hopefully heal.  

Since he couldn't verify the cases because of the extreme shortage of tests, these 20 don't wind up in the statistics. Now I understand why the CDC and other experts are saying that many more are infected than are shown in the official numbers. It also explains the massive reactions by state and local governments.


----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 18, 2020)

StarSong said:


> My GF in Salem, OR is very good friends with a doctor who was on call this past weekend.  He told her he averages 4 calls per weekend.  This weekend he had 40 calls, 20 of which were COVID-19.  The people weren't ill enough (yet) to be hospitalized, and they don't have enough test kits to test them all.  He sent them home to self-isolate and hopefully heal.
> 
> Since he couldn't verify the cases because of the extreme shortage of tests, these 20 don't wind up in the statistics. Now I understand why the CDC and other experts are saying that many more are infected than are shown in the official numbers. It also explains the massive reactions by state and local governments.


Yes, I comprehend.


----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 18, 2020)

They have now required those tested to be 61 or over and feeling ill to be tested and of course with a doctors order.


----------

